# For those who have used pool filter sand from Leslie's



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a some questions on my upcoming weekend project. I'm kinda confused on the whole PFS topics and I'm getting lots of conflicting stories. I am going to be picking up some PFS from Leslie's this weekend. After reading a few threads it seems everyone has a hard time cleaning the sand but I have heard that the PFS from leslie's pretty much comes up clean and washing the sand is a waste of time. For anyone who has used the PFS ( Silica Sand labeled filter sand ) was there a need to wash the sand before adding it to the tank? Right now I have gravel in my 110 gallon and was hoping I could simply remove the gravel and add the sand. I'm really hoping I don't have to remove my fish for this project and I don't have a extreme cloudy issue. I'm also looking for any helpful tips while I do this also and will swapping the substate in a established tank harm my fish or should I take them out? Any help is greatly appreciated and excuse my NOOBNESS...... 

This is the sand I was thinking of getting and also for a 110 gallon is maybe 2 50lbs bags enough for a good not thick layer of sand ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why would you take a chance when you can clean it in 15 minutes? Also an easy way to warm up the substrate if you've been storing it outside. Don't want to lower the water temp by adding ice-cold sand.

You could leave the fish in but wouldn't they get in the way and slow you down? I have always removed the fish, not for their health but to speed up my project.

You do want to remove all the rocks/decor and replace them before you add the new sand. Just be careful not to pin any fish...count heads when you are done.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Ed 718 said:


> (snipped) for a 110 gallon is maybe 2 50lbs bags enough for a good not thick layer of sand ?


Assuming your 110 gallon is a six footer, 2 bags is plenty. My tank has a 72x18 footprint. A bag and a half (about 75 lbs) gave me a depth of over an inch.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Why would you take a chance when you can clean it in 15 minutes? Also an easy way to warm up the substrate if you've been storing it outside. Don't want to lower the water temp by adding ice-cold sand.
> 
> You could leave the fish in but wouldn't they get in the way and slow you down? I have always removed the fish, not for their health but to speed up my project.
> 
> You do want to remove all the rocks/decor and replace them before you add the new sand. Just be careful not to pin any fish...count heads when you are done.


I take it your speak from experience DJ? I did see some replies on sands on other threads from you on this topic. So assuming that based on your posts it should not take long to clean and you recommend I do? I hoping it wont take long to clean as other types of sands.

The way I was thinking of pouring the sand in is by using a cup filled with sand and submerging the cup in the water and pouring it that way. I'd rather not take the fish out if I absolutely do not have to but everything else I will.

I'll post pics of my project when done....I can't wait to see the results


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

zimmy said:


> Ed 718 said:
> 
> 
> > (snipped) for a 110 gallon is maybe 2 50lbs bags enough for a good not thick layer of sand ?
> ...


Thanks I was hoping I did not have to pick up three bags since they only come in a 50lbs size. I will just get two then and go thaqt way. I really wanted to do black sand but the only one I could find was that moon sand at the LFS for 20lbs for 25 dollars which is alot more than I wanted to spend on substrate which is a rip off. I'd rather go the PFS and save more on my spending....


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well today I picked up two bags of the PFS from Leslie and at first I was dissapointed to find out it was more light brown than white which is what I was after. I did rinse it well so I thought and slowly added the sand and immediately I had extremely cloudy water. To my frustration I kept on with it and used a bag and a half of the sand. After I did everything and removed some water and such after a few hours it started to clear up. As of now 4 hours since I started I definately can see it clearing up. I really like the look of it over the gravel I had despite the brownish color.

Here are some pictures while I was adding the PFS. 








Here is a few hours after 








And here is a shot take four hours after I started 









I also did not add a thick layer of sand as seen in the pictures. Overall I'm really digging the new look and can't wait to see the end results which I'll post a picture of.........And thanks DJ and Zimmy for chiming in on this thread.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That will look really nice when it clears up.

I spent about an hour rinsing 75 lbs before putting it in and even then it was cloudy once it was in the tank. I had the advantage of not having fish in my tank though so I just did one 90% water change and it was perfect.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

zimmy said:


> That will look really nice when it clears up.
> 
> I spent about an hour rinsing 75 lbs before putting it in and even then it was cloudy once it was in the tank. I had the advantage of not having fish in my tank though so I just did one 90% water change and it was perfect.


I can't wait to see it clear up and start to decorate it again. I wish I had an extra large bucket to hold the fish but I needed something to hold the gravel while I was doing this. I started thinkng this PFS was a bad idea when the water clouded up and got concerned for my fish but all is good......so I hope. Zimmy on the PFS you used was the color white or more brown ala beach sandy looking? Also what's your idea on another water change for my tank or should I just let everything settle? I did remove about 30% of the water already in the swap as seen on the pics.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is the final picture of my setup using lace rock and the PFS. The PFS settles pretty quick and looks awesome. I'm no expert at aquascaping but I really like the results......Thanks for everyones reply on this topic

Full View 








Left Side 








Middle 








Right Side


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I like it more than white!!!!!


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

jkulysses said:


> I like it more than white!!!!!


I'm with you on that and I thought the PFS from Leslie's was white but to my suprise it was more brown but I got use to the look. I still prefer white as it shows the detritus better and easier to clean. The PFS I have is more like a lighter play box sand but not as fine which settles fast.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I have leslies PFS in both of my tanks. Just fill a 5 gallon bucket up w/ the sand and rinse it like 5x. by mixing it around with your hand. It doesnt even take 15mins. :thumb: Its pretty clean out of the bag but once you fill the bucket up you will see theres a fine dust to it.

Not sure why yours clouded up so badly, neither of my tanks did that. And my sand looks white under my lighting, with the lights off its tan.

And you tank looks great! :thumb:


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey good thread! I'm setting up a 55 next week with sand, and I have a Leslie's around me....somewhere....lol.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

60gallon said:


> I have leslies PFS in both of my tanks. Just fill a 5 gallon bucket up w/ the sand and rinse it like 5x. by mixing it around with your hand. It doesnt even take 15mins. :thumb: Its pretty clean out of the bag but once you fill the bucket up you will see theres a fine dust to it.
> 
> Not sure why yours clouded up so badly, neither of my tanks did that. And my sand looks white under my lighting, with the lights off its tan.
> 
> And you tank looks great! :thumb:


The sand I got came in a brown bag but had the same part number as the labeled bag I posted a picture of. I was shocked to see it cloud up like that and thought I had made a BIG mistake but everything worked out. Overall I'm happy with the sand despite it not being the white that I wanted. I'm kinda thinking if it was pure white would that have say washed out the colors of my fish. Anyhow thanks for the comment....


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

lil_gold_ram said:


> Hey good thread! I'm setting up a 55 next week with sand, and I have a Leslie's around me....somewhere....lol.


Glad we could help and you'll soon find out how cheap this stuff is and how awesome it looks good luck.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I had Leslie PFS in my tank which I liked the look of but I had a major diatom problem which never went away. I switched to the African cichlid mix and have yet to have a problem. Not saying that's what caused it could have been a mix with my well water but I have read it can be a cause.

Your tank looks good!!


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

JimA said:


> I had Leslie PFS in my tank which I liked the look of but I had a major diatom problem which never went away. I switched to the African cichlid mix and have yet to have a problem. Not saying that's what caused it could have been a mix with my well water but I have read it can be a cause.
> 
> Your tank looks good!!


I've yet to see that on my tank but not hoping for a suprise I do also limit the amount of time my lights are on with a timer. My tank is also no where near a window and or direct sunlight. When I first got into this hobby I made the mistake of never turning off the light and had a really bad green water problem.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

My light was on a timer and no where near a window also. Wish ya luck!!


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

JimA said:


> My light was on a timer and no where near a window also. Wish ya luck!!


Thanks Jim.... :thumb:


----------

